

Anonymous Hackers Track Saboteur, Find and Punish the Wrong Guy - edw519
http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/2008/01/anonymous-hac-1.html

======
bayareaguy
Scientology hackers? What the heck is a Scientology hack?

